# Android gurus, help please



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

My note 4 is dying very very quickly, so my quandary is do I replace it now with a one plus 3T, and use that till it dies or do I get something like a moto 4 plus as a stop gap, and wait for the note 8 which I am expecting to be the best phone ever made, to redeem themselves from the note 7 joke. Or even a one plus 5 which wont be far off either. 
Thoughts please?


----------



## carlmu77 (Dec 2, 2016)

If you wait for a note 8 make sure you keep a fire extinguisher handy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

carlmu77 said:


> If you wait for a note 8 make sure you keep a fire extinguisher handy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol, as if they will EVER do that again. They have already admitted they have gone back to Japan for batteries and a few other bits. They will throw everything at the next phone I think to appease for their mistakes and short cuts


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Im in the same boat.
I've been looking at the pixel XL, the HTC U Ultra, and the Huwaei 10plus along with the oneplus 3t. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

armufti said:


> Im in the same boat.
> I've been looking at the pixel XL, the HTC U Ultra, and the Huwaei 10plus along with the oneplus 3t.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


That htc is not getting good reviews at all.

I want the one plus 3t I think but I know when the 5, or the new note comes out I'm REALLY gonna want that lol. You are gonna struggle to beat the one plus for value I think though


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I have the Moto g4, picked up as a value alternative to the usual suspects after my Nexus 4 died a gruesome death (jumped out of my pocket, screen shattered, only made worse by my attempts to replace it...).

The Moto phones still run pretty pure android, very little bloatware compared to most. Only irritant I've found is it doesn't have a gyroscope so maps don't know which way you're facing, for instance. The plus may have one, I'm not sure.

Other than that, i cant fault it, especially for the money. I would've gone Nexus again but they're too much, as is the pixel, although it gets very good reviews.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm typing this on a Oneplus 3t. Coming from a Nokia Lumia 1020 and 950 xl, the only real weak point is the camera. The next Oneplus will probably be a great phone, but more expensive too.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I'm typing this on a Oneplus 3t. Coming from a Nokia Lumia 1020 and 950 xl, the only real weak point is the camera. The next Oneplus will probably be a great phone, but more expensive too.


Camera aside, and the fact you don't have the rubbish apps of the MS platform anymore, are you enjoying the one plus though?


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

stangalang said:


> Camera aside, and the fact you don't have the rubbish apps of the MS platform anymore, are you enjoying the one plus though?


I never thought I'd stray from Windows, but after buying the 950xl and realising that Win 10 seemed half finished after a year, it was either Apple or Android. IMO, the 3t has great build quality and works very well (Garmin Connect actually just syncs!). I'm a fairly light user and get a good three days out of a charge, something that put me off an iPhone. The Oneplus forum community is not a patch on DW though!
Peter


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If, like me, you used to love the Windows 10 mobile home screen and live tiles, then check out the Squarehome 2 launcher for Android.

A truly impressive launcher which enables your Android phone to look and feel exactly like Windows 10 mobile....but with Android apps! 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Following this thread carefully as I'm in exact same predicament, accept mine is a note 3, however it seems to have fixed itself, since my last thread 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391563
But I'm not holding my breath that it's going to last forever.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I swear phone companies install issues with updates close to a launch of a new phone. My S5 has been fine until a few weeks ago, new s8 is launched next week. Coincidence?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I still have my note 4 as the 7 failed so similar boat. Why is it dying matt? An Anker battery off amazon transformed my phone to almost new. I run nova launcher and grennify and its a dream. 

I ordered and cancelled a 3T. Average camera and poor battery reports on the one plus 3 standard put me off. 

The note 8 will decimate all. Imo the 7 was the best phone ever made. Sadly the battery issue made sure it never even got going.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Im coming away from Samsung myself as there's now reports of the s7 also having expanding batteries... just feels like corner cutting to make profit.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Pixel / Pixel XL, end of discussion 😁

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

armufti said:


> Im coming away from Samsung myself as there's now reports of the s7 also having expanding batteries... just feels like corner cutting to make profit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Any links to issues with the S7?

The Note 7 was a big problem for them, they've spent much effort going back through the entire manufacturing process to discover where it all went wrong and I believe they've stopped using the supplier they used for the Note 7, so I wouldn't be overly concerned at this point.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Pixel / Pixel XL, end of discussion 😁
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I've been wanting the xl but they've got stock shortages of the 128gb and from what I remember reading issues with the microphone not being very good?

As for swollen battery :

https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Galaxy-S-Phones/S7-Edge-swollen-battery/td-p/45228

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

No one in the market for a s8 ? Always has Samsung's since the s3 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

armufti said:


> I've been wanting the xl but they've got stock shortages of the 128gb and from what I remember reading issues with the microphone not being very good?
> 
> As for swollen battery :
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a bit hit and miss with stock atm

Microphone is fine on mine, i think it's one of those where a few people complain and then the story gains traction in the press about it being a widespread problem

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Darlofan said:


> I swear phone companies install issues with updates close to a launch of a new phone. My S5 has been fine until a few weeks ago, new s8 is launched next week. Coincidence?


The way I see it, new hardware is being released with every new phone. In order to take advantage of the new hardware, they update the software. Of course, this works well on the new phones with faster hardware, but not so well on older phones with older hardware.

So obviously the new buyers want updated software to make full use of their new shiny phone with sophisticated hardware, along with new features and more optimal performance.

Older users, however, have a dilemma. They either update to the new software and suffer from less than optimal performance due to older hardware, or they stay on the old software and don't get any new features and no security updates.

Then of course, there is just technology degrading over time.

I.e. I don't think it's necessarily a conspiracy to get you to buy new phone, but of course they won't care that that is usually the best answer to people with older phones...!

Just to add, this is likely to be more pronounced on Androids compared to Apple, since the hardware and software isn't made in tandem. Only exception would be the Pixel, hence why I would only probably consider the Pixel if I made the move to Android.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I like the pixel i just couldn't live with the design especially how cool tech is these days. 

The s7 edge is a beautiful piece of tech. The so again is a gamechanger in design and the Note 8 will redifine again the phablet.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone know anything about the Huawei P10 plus??


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Anyone know anything about the Huawei P10 plus??


Avoid, it hasn't got an oleophobic coating on the glass, so will feel so cheap when you use it. Shame as otherwise the hardware looks good

http://m.androidcentral.com/huawei-p10

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

gally said:


> I still have my note 4 as the 7 failed so similar boat. Why is it dying matt? An Anker battery off amazon transformed my phone to almost new. I run nova launcher and grennify and its a dream.
> 
> I ordered and cancelled a 3T. Average camera and poor battery reports on the one plus 3 standard put me off.
> 
> The note 8 will decimate all. Imo the 7 was the best phone ever made. Sadly the battery issue made sure it never even got going.


Battery issues, its had a new charging port and it isn't really charging now either. Takes all day to get upto about 70%, wont go past that at all and drains super quick. 
Im using nova launcher prime too, with new icon packs, just wanted a clean look. Task bar gone from the top straight away lol. Double tap to bring it back, and I did have a new screen lock on it but didn't feel it truly added anything

What about the mii mix! Now thats a sexy looking phone, I just don't think that tech is ready for real world use


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The answer to all our problems is just around the corner - the return of the Psion 5 !!

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gemini-pda-android-linux-keyboard-mobile-device-phone#/

Now THAT is a proper device .:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Battery issues, its had a new charging port and it isn't really charging now either. Takes all day to get upto about 70%, wont go past that at all and drains super quick.
> Im using nova launcher prime too, with new icon packs, just wanted a clean look. Task bar gone from the top straight away lol. Double tap to bring it back, and I did have a new screen lock on it but didn't feel it truly added anything
> 
> What about the mii mix! Now thats a sexy looking phone, I just don't think that tech is ready for real world use


Anker battery and maybe a new fast charger and wait on the Note 8


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

gally said:


> Anker battery and maybe a new fast charger and wait on the Note 8


Will you drop me a pm with the one you have so I can make sure its the right one please Gally? And a fast charger too?

Thank you please


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Of course Matt. I'll login in to my Amazon and find it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

DrEskimo said:


> The way I see it, new hardware is being released with every new phone. In order to take advantage of the new hardware, they update the software. Of course, this works well on the new phones with faster hardware, but not so well on older phones with older hardware.
> 
> So obviously the new buyers want updated software to make full use of their new shiny phone with sophisticated hardware, along with new features and more optimal performance.
> 
> ...


I'm swaying towards the Pixel because I believe it doesn't come with all the bloat ware Samsung's have. Most of the stuff on my s5 I've never used and would remove in a heartbeat. Only worry I have is its not waterproof and I run a lot and the s5 gets very wet some days. I am looking at running watches though so if I find one I like with music the pixel might be looked at more seriously.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> I'm swaying towards the Pixel because I believe it doesn't come with all the bloat ware Samsung's have. Most of the stuff on my s5 I've never used and would remove in a heartbeat. Only worry I have is its not waterproof and I run a lot and the s5 gets very wet some days. I am looking at running watches though so if I find one I like with music the pixel might be looked at more seriously.


Have you tried finding a pixel they don't have stock anywhere


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

daydotz said:


> Have you tried finding a pixel they don't have stock anywhere


Carphone warehouse have the standard pixel in stock and the XL on a 2 week ish lead time

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> Carphone warehouse have the standard pixel in stock and the XL on a 2 week ish lead time
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


When I checked may was quoted for some models Google themselves have none


----------

